# Reddit Photo Competition



## Philligan (Feb 1, 2014)

Anyone else doing this? I submitted this one:


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't really go on reddit. What's the competition?


----------



## Philligan (Feb 1, 2014)

I do for news - I basically watch the front page, and go in the photography section. It's not bad - it's a good way to keep up on gear, but other than that, it's a lot of people either harping about gear or whining about stuff. It's not the greatest community ever, but compared to my experiences on actual photography forums, it's a lot better.

Anyway, the contest is you submit your favourite/best photo from 2013. They got around 600 in total this year. You can vote for all the photos you like, and the top three photos get prizes (stuff like camera bags plus gift cards), and the top 100 photos get published in a physical album. From what they've been saying, if they have to make the album with a private company, the top 100 will get it at cost, but if they can get it published through a big publisher, it should be available in stores and the top 100 should get it for free.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 2, 2014)

That sounds pretty cool, is it still open?


----------



## Philligan (Feb 2, 2014)

No, sadly, they closed the submission polls a couple weeks ago. They collect all the pictures over a week or so, then release them in batches of 100 each day, and each batch is left open for voting for five days. Friday was the last batch.


----------

